# Junkers?



## mox (Oct 17, 2006)

How about Junkers? Recently stumbled upon this German brand. Does anyone know anything about it? Is it any good?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all: Welcome to the German Watches Forum here on WUS.

Junkers watches have not been discussed that often here but here are some links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=99942&highlight=junkers#post99942

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=9157&highlight=junkers#post9157

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=96897&highlight=junkers#post96897


----------



## mox (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike!

I was looking at the model number 6270-2. It has a ETA 2824-2 movement. Any comments on quality, etc?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

mox said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> I was looking at the model number 6270-2. It has a ETA 2824-2 movement. Any comments on quality, etc?


Well, the ETA 2824-2 is known as a workhorse, so you´ll have no problems with that. Don´t know who´s producing the case(s) of Junkers watches.










Afaik the 6270-2 resells for 199 to 225 Euro. The 6270-2 has a 42mm Ti case and Tritium coated dial.

I´d go for an Archimede Flieger instead (inhouse case made by Ickler) and would pay a bit more. Stainless steel and Superluminova. Available in 39mm and 42mm cases with Flieger crown.


----------



## mox (Oct 17, 2006)

hi Mike,

I was actually looking at that junkers model with a titanium bracelet.

i liked the feeling of wearing it.

so, the junkers case may not be made by junkers/in germany?


----------



## EdinLA44 (Sep 14, 2006)

mox,

I can't comment on the specific model you're interested in, but I have a Junkers Flight Worldrecord JU-52, (model 6296M-2). It has the ETA G10.791 4 jewel quartz movement. I've had it for about 4 years and it's worked great. Other than changing a battery last year, there's been no problems. I think it's 42mm. They're an excellent watch for the money.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

mox said:


> hi Mike,
> so, the junkers case may not be made by junkers/in germany?


That's what I think. Never heard that the Junkers cases are made inhouse.


----------



## richard kagan (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi:
I have a Junkers bi-compax chrono,manual wind,black leather strap. The quality is excellent for the money. It keeps excellent time,
has great lume and is very solid. Imho, if someone didn't know about watches, it easily looks just as good as higher end brands costing three or four times as much. You will not be disappointed with this brand.
Regards:
Richard


----------



## Dieselweasel (Jun 30, 2006)

mox said:


> so, the junkers case may not be made by junkers/in germany?


Hugo Junkers was a very famous German inventor and aeronautical engineer. He was very attracted by "Bauhaus" design and aesthetics. But as far as I know he was never involved in design or manufacturing of watches. 
It seems that there is no longer a company named Junkers. Junkers seems to be a brand refering to Hugo Junkers and his achievements.
This does not mean that the watches are bad in any manner. I never owned one and am not able to judge on that.

Cheers, Ralf


----------



## AJPeters (Mar 16, 2006)

The brand name Junkers has been licenced from the original family Junkers by Pointek and a member of this family also sells the watches.
So i think it's not a bad idea for a brand, a pilot watch with an airplane engineers name...
Pointek is buying the parts and the Garde company in Ruhla is assembling the watches, i'm not sure if that's true for all models, but at least the Poljot movements are revised there, they have a huge knowlegde about due to their GDR experiences i guess, Garde has been a part of the giant east german people's owned watch industry there and has made several millions (mostly mechanical) watches since 1945.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Dieselweasel said:


> .
> It seems that there is no longer a company named Junkers. Junkers seems to be a brand refering to Hugo Junkers and his achievements.
> This does not mean that the watches are bad in any manner. I never owned one and am not able to judge on that.
> 
> Cheers, Ralf


Wrong Ralf, Junkers is a brand of www.pointtec.de (smae with Zeppelin btw).


----------



## Wouter van Willigen (May 4, 2005)

I own 2 Junkers watches:

- Junkers Ref.: 6296-2 Chronograph Alarm (Quartz)
This watch never worked very well. The chrono mallfunctioned from the beginning and stopped after about 4 months... Since then I've been wearing this watch on vacations, during jobs etc. Took it to Mexico, Swimm in the Dutch Northsea >> don't treat it very nice. I keep OK time. But IMHO that's logical for a Quartz watch.

- Junkers Ref.: 6270-2 ETA 2824-2 (Automatik)
This watch is one of my favourites. I wear it all the time esp. with a T-Shirt in the summer. Keeps great time. The movement has no decorations at all. So the display isn't used very much. The rotor takes forever to fully wind the watch. Wearing it for one day gives it a powerreserve of about 9 hours. Wearing it for a week gives it a 2 day powerresere.


----------



## mox (Oct 17, 2006)

hey wouter,

the 6270-2 is the one i plan on getting, but with titanium bracelet.
any further details or opinions on this watch?

is the rotor being slow to wind the watch a big problem? 9 hours.. that means the watch stops overnight?

thanks for your assistance?



Wouter van Willigen said:


> I own 2 Junkers watches:
> 
> - Junkers Ref.: 6296-2 Chronograph Alarm (Quartz)
> This watch never worked very well. The chrono mallfunctioned from the beginning and stopped after about 4 months... Since then I've been wearing this watch on vacations, during jobs etc. Took it to Mexico, Swimm in the Dutch Northsea >> don't treat it very nice. I keep OK time. But IMHO that's logical for a Quartz watch.
> ...


----------



## Wouter van Willigen (May 4, 2005)

mox said:


> hey wouter,
> 
> the 6270-2 is the one i plan on getting, but with titanium bracelet.
> any further details or opinions on this watch?
> ...


- I bought mine used via Ebay.de for € 70,- >> the prices can be very low sometimes.
- I have a new black leather pilot strap with 2 rivots on each side at the lugs (jurgen style) with white stitching >> love it!
- The rotor is really slow >> the watch scrambles through the night though ;-)


----------



## Ssection77 (Feb 16, 2018)

They are solid watches for the money. For a Quartz watch they are attractive and reliable. I have a Mountain Wave Project.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I’m guessing the OP has already decided since the thread is 12 years old :-d


----------

